# Crabs Lawn Journal



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

Been on TLF for a few years and this will be my first journal. I've always loved lawn care and landscaping. With the knowledge of this forum I have gained a ton of insight (especially on renos...hint hint), and the members have been nothing but awesome. Shout out to @NoslracNevok I know he will be following.

I live in Orleans, Indiana (southern Indiana) with a no mix everywhere. The front and the back are roughly 3800 sqft each, and the field next to us is 32,250 sq ft. 



Things I've done already:
Pre-Emergent down
Starter down at half bag rate
Screamin Green down 2 weeks later at full bag rate

My objectives this summer are to tear out the paver walkway and concrete it (same shape). Got the okay from the boss lady to drop the sweetgum tree (Hallelujah)! Install irrigation in the front, and last but not least, kill off the front and plant KBG. Still debating on which varieties I want, and if I want to go low... we shall see.

Last fall I planted some test spots in shade and full sun, as well as KBG, TTTF, and a 80/20 mix. I want to see how it goes this summer and go from there. As of now the TTTF is growing like crazy, while the KBG is just waking up. However, it is damn dark!!





Lawn today, cant wait for this journey!


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Finally, it is created! Can't wait to see those #lawngainz !

Side note: gumball trees < mosquitoes


----------



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

NoslracNevok said:


> Finally, it is created! Can't wait to see those #lawngainz !
> 
> Side note: gumball trees < mosquitoes


Or gnats!! In college we had a tournament on the Mississippi River in Iowa (I cant remember the year, but it was 2011-2013) and they had these damn mini gnats... they got in your ears, nose, eyes, under your glasses, you couldnt talk. Boat smelled like vanilla for years, and no it didnt help. The locals actually said you needed a special brand of hemorrhoid cream - of course sold out everywhere hints the vanilla LOL.

Mowed yesterday before rain and busy schedule. You can really see the difference in the TTTF and KBG now that it is waking up. Spot by the driveway is full sun and the spot by the fence is mostly shade. Need to put down some more screaming green... might try your FAS video I saw.

And thank you TLF for the weather system... the thing is awesome!


----------



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

Yesterday before todays rain I threw down high rate of Screamin 8 from Clarus on the front and back, also mowed


----------

